# Ebay vs Salon Wedding Dresses



## Tiff

So I was originally going to buy a dress off Ebay. Figured you can't beat the price! :thumbup: But then I got reading reviews and whatnot and decided that I'm going to help my local economy instead and buy from a salon.

Soooo while I'm there I overhear one of the ladies who works there, saying on how the dresses can take up to 6 months to come in. Why??? Because they're freaking made in CHINA.

So much for helping my local economy. :dohh: I suppose part of the price for the dress pays for the wages of the people who work there... but yikes! Its the difference of almost $700!!!


----------



## randomxx

I think a lot of what we pay for in the shop is a guarantee on what the dress will look like, if that makes sense?? Ebay it could be a hit or a miss, but with the store you know exactly what your getting. x


----------



## tmr1234

my friend found a place called DHgate.com a china wholsale place and they will give you your money back and pay for it to go back to them if it is not like for like my friend got a sabelle and it looks just like mine she paided £70 and i paid £1000


----------



## honeybee2

its made in China? Thats peculiar. If you wanted to help your local economy- might I suggest a designer that is native to your country? xx


----------



## Tiff

honeybee2 said:


> its made in China? Thats peculiar. If you wanted to help your local economy- might I suggest a designer that is native to your country? xx

That's what I thought I was doing! Apparently almost all wedding dresses (big name ones here like Allure, DaVinci, Sophia Tolli, Alfred Angelo, Impressions, Private Lable by G etc... the dresses are made in China! :shock:

I suppose I get it, with lots of orders its easier to just outsource there and then that brings the cost down... but I guess I'm just irritated that I thought I was helping my own economy, but I really wasn't. :nope:


----------



## sapphire20

My sisters wedding dress was Maggie Sottero and in the label in the inside says Made in China, she paid £1000 from a Bridal shop.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Not married, but my mom liked Ebay because she could buy 2 dresses for way cheaper than one, and just reselled the one she didn't like as much.


----------



## honeybee2

sophia tolli is made is china???? so glad I didnt order the original dress I chose then. The cheek of it! Im glad mine was British made. You dont think of these things do you? I would inquire to see what designer actually makes dresses in their country i.e. Like allan Hannah and Hilary Morgan are british designers and their dresses are made in the UK too.


----------



## Tiff

Its either Vietnam or Taiwan...I think. The lady made a reference joke about how it isn't exactly China, but still far away. :shrug: One of my bridesmaids happened to be in the salon store when I dropped in (her sister is getting married a month after me) and her sister picked a Sophia Tolli dress, it was actually her purchase that spawned this whole "argh" with me. :blush:

Good idea. I want to say Vera Wang or Alfred Sung is made here in North America (I won't eve be so picky as to say Canadian only... if there is such a thing???) but then again, you never know. :shrug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

But I guess you are kind of helping your local economy even if they aren't actually made there because you're helping the shop, helping pay the wages of the shops employees etc :) x


----------



## twiggy56

I was just thinking the same as D.A.D!! You technically are putting money back into the shop itself, and its employees who will be local to the shop...

so really you were helping! Whether its worth $700 to do it is another matter...!


----------



## tasha41

Wow that is bothersome that they probably pay someone MUCH less than a Canadian or American would make, to make the dress.. when you are spending soo much on it! But at least you are supporting a local business- the shop :)

I watched some wedding show on Slice (the one where they get 3 wishes? lol) and they ordered nearly everything online, dresses, decorations, rings, etc and really got into a pickle at the end because the bridesmaids dresses weren't right, the rings ended up fake, and the decorations didn't go together like they thought, so they had to scramble (and spend more in the end) finding other things to fill in the gaps.


----------



## hiswifey7409

For my wedding, I originally ordered a dress from China. It was light weight material (which I thought would be nice for a July wedding...) except when I tried it on, the top wouldn't hold "the girls" in. I decided that I did not want to have any wardrobe malfunctions and went to the local bridal shop and ordered the real Alfred Angelo dress. Much better quality. I did end up wearing both for my wedding. The Alfred Angelo for the ceremony, reception, and most of the photos that day and the day after. Then I changed into the China dress for our last set of photos and I went "swimming" in the lake near our church (so much fun).


----------

